# Stumptown Herf with Fishbeadtwo



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

May 12th at the Shilo Inn in Beaverton
(PM me if you need directions)

Usual start (4pm)

Special guest all the way from Tacoma is ... fishbeadtwo!

Come visit that great bro from the north, Charley aka fishbeadtwo

There is no truth to the rumor that PapaJohn is better looking :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm looking forward to meeting the Stumptown herf crew!:tu I have heard to rumors/stories now it's time to check it out! :ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Woo.. Special guests now? Last herf we had a vendor (Don Pepin, no less) show up. We're big time, baby! 

Of course I'll be there to meet some of our moss-covered northern bretheren.

Though, not to discount the fact that Fishbeadtwo is showing up to this herf, how much arm twisting will it take to get Joan to show up at the next one? I still owe her some whisky.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> May 12th at the Shilo Inn in Beaverton
> (PM me if you need directions)
> 
> Usual start (4pm)
> ...


Better looking, hardly. I look like the ass end of a cigar butt that has been chewed on all day. But while it may not look like it my weight is still less than Charlie's....it's all an illusion since I suffer from "Smoke Retention Syndrome".


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

IN :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Like swimwear...


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

See you there !

:tu


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

-MG- said:


> Count me in!


'bout time :tu


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll be there, I'm back to my 5-2 shift, so I'll be there around 3


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tripp said:


> I'll be there, I'm back to my 5-2 shift, so I'll be there around 3


What.. you won't be playing GTA4? :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

So where is everybody else? Howard Hughes? zonedar? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I am planning on making this one.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> I am planning on making this one.


Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Anybody know of a B&M in Stumptown goes by the name of "Rich's" or "Richards"

supposed to have good Pepin selection plus awesome magazine rack full of international titles?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Anybody know of a B&M in Stumptown goes by the name of "Rich's" or "Richards"
> 
> supposed to have good Pepin selection plus awesome magazine rack full of international titles?


_*Click here*_


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> _*Click here*_


Here is the google map, you want the one on Alder

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...76561,-122.6754&spn=0.21628,0.475845&t=h&z=11


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure if I'll be able to make it or not now.... I'm leaving in an hour for a fishing trip that was supposed to be done on Sunday, but it sounds like the rest of the gang may have extended the trip until Tuesday without telling me until last night... 

If I'm home in time, I'll still be there!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Watch out for Charlie! Also, he talks to his cigars and they talk to him.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am looking forward to this one fellas.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> I am looking forward to this one fellas.


well, of course. Who wouldn't be excited to herf with Charlie. After all, he's met PapaJohn. :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I too am excited for this herf! This will be my first interstate trip to smoke cigars ..... BTW, yes I have met PapaJohn and know for a fact he would like to meet the Oregon gorillas..... So maybe some of the Stumptown crew can be persuaded to travel north for a herf in the future.....And yes it's true, I do hear my cigars talking to me....but I can't seem to get them to do what I tell them very often...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Make sure you bring a talking cigar. If it says one thing it has said more than Tripp has since he started herfin' with us.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

24 hour clock is ticking till my departure for Stumptown.......Praying for top down weather so I can smoke on the way down......:ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Make sure you bring a talking cigar. If it says one thing it has said more than Tripp has since he started herfin' with us.


Ooooh! :r



Fishbeadtwo said:


> 24 hour clock is ticking till my departure for Stumptown.......Praying for top down weather so I can smoke on the way down......:ss


I hope for good weather as well! Getting close to 24 hrs till the herf. Go go go, folks!
:ss


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Gigity gigity :chk


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Gigity gigity :chk


Don't hurt your knees!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> May 12th at the Shilo Inn in Beaverton
> (PM me if you need directions)
> 
> Usual start (4pm)
> ...


Final bump! See yens all tonight :ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Oooh I won't be able to make this one guys, I'll make the next one on saturday though!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tripp said:


> Oooh I won't be able to make this one guys, I'll make the next one on saturday though!


Too much GTA4, again? :r

OT - My entire friends list on XBox live is nothing but people playing GTA4. Get another game, people! Or at least, play CoD4 with me every so often!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Headed out in a few, gents.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Great time, looking forward to the next. Charlie, great meeting you, hope to herf again soon.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Good night, great night as mirror boy would say...


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Once again, an outstanding Stumptown herf to be had. Dave was quiet. Howard was photogenic. Mark was direct and to the point. Vorb and MG was talking the ears off of everyone and was invovled in extensive debates. Joey was on time. Charlie instead was talking to us instead of his cigars. And me? I got drunk like a skunk.

:r

Who are we kidding? 'Twas good seeing all you old faces (not saying, just saying) along with the newest members to the group, -MG- and Charlie. Much good cigars to be had, much fun banter to be talked, and much bombing to be had on the two week old noob.

:bn

Look forward to doing it all again on Saturday!


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

As usual, a great herf.

It was great to hang out with everyone again, and especially to meet
Charlie. Hope you can make it more often !

Did Joey ever show up at all ?

:tu


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Teh suckz! 

I really wanted to make this meet and had been looking forward to it for weeks. Started feeling sh***y Sunday, no change last night, and of course, I feel great this morning :hn

I can't wait for the next one. I'm happy to hear Howard's still alive


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_*End Guy*_

*Yahno and some guy who wandered in. He goes by Fishbeadtwo or something...
*

_*New Guy*_

_*JCrew*_

*Howard Hughes is in the witness perfection program, so he cannot be photographed.*


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

nice pics Dave! Was a great time for me, hope it was good for you...???!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> nice pics Dave! Was a great time for me, hope it was good for you...???!!!


I haven't been to a Stumptown herf that wasn't. :ss Although it was a shock to see both you and Mark in the same place at the same time. :r


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Mark is such a badass :fu


----------

